# The luckiest Betta



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

So I'm going to put this out there right now, the things that led up to this bettas poor situation were beyond my control and I regret not being able to provide for him. I know what I did wrong, and I feel the guilt for doing it I don't need to be flamed. But if you must I will accept it.

I purchased my little red crowntail and set him up a nice planted 10gal tank, things were going well for him. He had a pair of 5 year old fully fresh bumblebee gobies and a plethora of RCS as tank mates. 
At the time I was living with my parents, and needless to say we butt heads over many things. One day enough was enough and I left with what I could carry in a backpack and moved 5 hours away from home without a look back. Unfortunately my little red betta couldn't make the move. My brother said he was going to take it to a very good mom and pop lfs in the area, and I was content with that as it was the best possible for him. My brother never took him anywhere, and I never followed up. I went home last week for the first time in 6 months. I go into my old fish room and see his planted tank full of dead and dried up plants, the heater was left on and hadn't been submerged (thank goodness it didn't explode) and the filter was off. There was an inch of water in the bottom, I lean down to take a look and there is a little red betta suffering from advanced fin rot looking back at me. He was still alive! I quickly pulled an old 5 gal bowfront from storage and began setting up a new home for him. It was temporary for the weekend, as I had to go back home after labor day. He made the trip wonderfully and is very happy in his new home. He is eating voraciously and exploring his territory. His fins are still stumpy but do not look nearly as ragged. 

This is what I came home to...

















his poor ragged fins in his temporary home









Him now...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing that he survived, and he kind of looks pretty good except for fins missing!

Your brother is to blame, not you. Unless your brother is super young.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aw poor little guy. he actually looks a lot better than i was expecting. his fins will grow back and im sure hes happy to have you again


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

registereduser said:


> Amazing that he survived, and he kind of looks pretty good except for fins missing!
> 
> Your brother is to blame, not you. Unless your brother is super young.


He's 20


Thanks for the kind words, I can't wait for him to be 100%.

This will also be a planted journal thread


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

You shouldn't feel bad at all! It wasn't your fault at all. You believed he had gone, to the best of your knowledge. It's a miracle he was still alive though!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor little guy  I've seen bettas in worse condition that that who have made a full recovery. Some are more resiliant than others.

Good luck with bringing him back to health. Super clean water with good conditioner (like Seachem Prime) will go a long way.

And shame on your bro. :redmad:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I literally have nightmares like this.

I'm so glad he survived and that he's back where he belongs!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an RO/DI system for my reef, is it more harmful than good to use RO water of tap?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

ballyhoo said:


> I have an RO/DI system for my reef, is it more harmful than good to use RO water of tap?


Harmful to use RO/di long term unless you remineralize.

Just use tap but maybe acclimate slowly with a drip line in case your current water is very different from the water at your parents' home.

Bless your brother's little heart.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe your fish survived so long! Was your brother continuing to feed him then? Or did he munch on plants? Best of luck nursing him back to health!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

fts (don't mind my wimpy little plants...I'm in the market for some more  )








Flare 








He started posing


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

That is an incredibly sad yet happy in the end story! From the way your family treated that fish when you left, it sounds like you had very good reason to get the heck out of there. I'm so glad you were able to save your fish in the end! I hope he manages to live a long happy life!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

He will live the happiest life I can give him. My goal is a hightech super dense planted tank. I'm thinking about building my own leds for lighting. 


Here's more pictures! 
Happy nester








I wonder how shiny he will become


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay happy ending!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that is some awesome regrowth. I'm glad you saved him, and that he's doing so well!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Glad you went back and saved your baby  Don't beat yourself up for what happened - there's no way to change the past! The little guy is safe now, and that's what's important.

I love his tank, it's adorable, and he looks to be in very good spirits!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so happy he survived all that! You two were meant to be together that's for sure!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is my start up plant list, that I will probably be ordering this friday or so. 
-Anubias Nana http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+815&pcatid=815
-Cardinal Plant _Lobelia Cardinalis "Dwarf"_ http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+3118&pcatid=3118
-Hygrophila _Hygrophila Corymbosa_ http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=747+892+1619&pcatid=1619
-Broad Ludwigia _Ludwigia Repens _ http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1616&pcatid=1616
-Ludwigia Peruensis _Ludwigia Glandulosa_ http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2959&pcatid=2959

Was also considering upgrading to this set up http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23677 and move him to the kitchen in the corner of the counter. It's under cabinets so it's not much use kitchen wise and I can mount a LED set up to the bottom of the cabinet.

If I don't get that set up then I will be ordering the Fluval Pressurized CO2 20 Kit http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23680
Thoughts?


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

One of Bobski's friends


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What and amazing story love it ! He is pretty guy and must be so happy now, love his bubble nest !


----------



## Jroks (Dec 21, 2011)

This story is amazing and I'm happy he pulled through. You did a great job nursing him back to health. What kind of shrimp is that I think its beautiful.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

That would be a Red Cherry Shrimp, I am just now getting babies from mine. They really do reproduce like rabbits and they are so helpful in a planted tank.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

He's quite the looker, what type of betta is he halfmoon,delta, etc. ?


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

PaulO said:


> He's quite the looker, what type of betta is he halfmoon,delta, etc. ?


I'm not 100%.... his fins were ragged from being in the cup when I got him. By the time they really started to heal I left. I'm thinking he is for sure a delta, likely a super delta and a very slim chance of a halfmoon. I think he will end up being a moon/pearl/dragon scale as he has a few sparkly scales.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's an update! All these plants are pretty much toast, but I'm going to be ordering some from live aquaria here shortly. Also since I have to buy a bucket of salt for my reef tank, and since it is over 50$ it qualifies my whole order for free shipping, I am going to also order the Fluval Flora planted tank kit 

Any one have any idea on these sparkly scales? 









best fin shot I could get, it's his take that camera away half hearted flare.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They look like a bit of iridescence. I don't see anything worrying about him.


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Silverfang said:


> They look like a bit of iridescence. I don't see anything worrying about him.


I didn't mean worrying, just was looking for what people think they will become.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered some plants from live aquaria, also, and they were infested with hundreds of baby snails  Just be warned!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

He will eat the snails and become stronger faster!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

That is just unreal. Amazingly hardy animals. What a tough guy!


----------



## ballyhoo (Aug 3, 2010)

Ordered my plants! Bobby will be so happy, and a little crowded until the bigger tank arrives lol. He's always rooting around and swimming in what little plants are there so I think he will like all of the plants.


----------

